# What's the site with screaming face popping up?



## mishmasher

Hi

last year someone sent me a URL to a site that was really freaky...it was simply a large JPEG of a room and I was told to just look at the picture for like 20 seconds and then I'd see some secret revealed about the occupant's death, or something like that...and then this horrifying face pops up with a loud screaming sound and then disappears again. I remember jumping right out of my chair the first time I did this...

Does anyone know the URL to that site?

Thanks

MM


----------



## Halloweiner

*Here's one that is similar to that:

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html*

<center></center>


----------



## mishmasher

THANKS! That was good!

Though, still wish I could find that other one -- there was the creepiness of that room that helped really prime the pump for when the monster face appears -- and the scream it gave off was better too...

Anyone?


----------



## Halloweiner

*There's another one on here with a car commercial that the scream is better, but I couldn't find it.*

<center></center>


----------



## JprsCrprs

Hi, you can find that particular one on Ebaum's World.com/ when you open the site go to the left where it says animation and when you click on it you will have 2 pages to choose from. It's on the 2nd page at the bottom. Even the first page has a great one towards the bottom entitled "Send this to your loved one." That one is great too. Hope this helps!

A.R.

"Doesn't look like a sewer pipe." "Doesn't smell like one either."


----------



## Halloweiner

*Try this one about ghosts:

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/ghosts.html*

<center></center>


----------



## Scary Barry

You can see a ghost (mist) in this one about 10 seconds into it the video. You can also hear a strange sound but it is faint.

http://www.princeton.edu/~ccaro/mist_or_ghost.html

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## Halloweiner

*Here's the other one I mentioned:

http://www.doraj.com/wp-movies/2004/05/kfee-auto.mpg*

<center></center>


----------



## mishmasher

Thanks everybody. These are all great, and the Ebaun's World one is the one I was looking for.

Happy Halloweeeeen.


----------



## Partiers.com

We have a mini version of the seek-n-find scare:


http://www.partiers.com/hauntedsummitviewdrive/canyouseeit.html

Small, simple, but effective and fun!

Happy Haunting
Kevin


----------



## SinTheDoll

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/wrong.shtml

is this the one you are looking 4????


----------

